#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 初學者的問問題攻勢=3=

## 夜月之狼

嗯......

第一問:

如何能畫出"立體"的感覺呢?><

後面還有再貼上來~"~

請獸大們多多指教哩~

----------


## 幻貓

我覺得立體感幾乎在於陰影的表現
陰影深度不同，所呈現的立體感就不同
練習陰影可以從素描學起~

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

陰影....是重點~
也是我苦手的部分QQ"

----------


## 夜月之狼

陰影會再加油的~><

第二問:

如何能畫出"遠近"的感覺呢?

決定了 以後每個禮拜五都會把這禮拜遇到的問題貼上來

請大家多多指教~>"<

----------


## J.C.

最簡單的方式
近的東西比較大 遠的東西比較小
近的東西比較清楚 遠的東西比較模糊

----------


## 夜月之狼

如果是單一物體的遠近呢?

例:某獸將爪往前伸 or 正面稍偏畫隻狼

嗯......不太好的比喻 請見諒><

----------


## 幻貓

就像J.C說的
近的東西比較大
遠的比較小
如果爪往前伸，爪的部分就畫大一點，身體就小一點

----------


## J.C.

貼幾張我畫過的給你參考一下

----------


## 夜月之狼

J.C.:

謝謝><"

列印下來 臨摹中

幻貓:

嗯嗯 笨狼會努力的~

Shinco:

加油吧>"<

----------


## 夜月之狼

第三問:

手啊！ 畫出來的手和整體的比例超級不符

勉強畫完後和整個畫面看起來就很突兀......

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
原來...... 三年級開電腦要特別小心=3=

----------


## J.C.

先把全身比例大致畫一下 再畫出細節

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 先把全身比例大致畫一下 再畫出細節


先畫身體再畫手嗎?

但是手怎麼修就是和身體不符......T^T

強加上某些角度讓手更奇怪~"~

----------


## 瘋虎

恩.......看著自己[別人的也可以拉~]手慢慢畫吧@@"[我都這樣畫的= =""雖然我都畫圖騰.........爆]
如果真的不行就用些裝飾品[如披風或是一些飾品鎧甲等等的]
希望對你有幫助^^

----------


## 夜月之狼

畫裸(上)身正太上癮的狼......

(抓牆猛撞)

剛好用一個拿寶特瓶的姿勢當題材 而且寶特瓶是重點@@

----------


## 瘋虎

寶特瓶阿@@"
我通常都用上課的老師當主體的說= ="[有些老師畫成獸還不錯看說~~~~XD]
不然偶爾也會拿一些玩偶之類的當參考或題材@@"

----------


## 夜月之狼

那就是老師那裡出來的靈感~

老師在上課是看到同學"非法"(=3=)訂的飲料後 就指著自己帶來的白開水說:

喝那個嫩啦! 喝這種才是最健康.最酷的

於是就把它用成:笨狼拿著寶特瓶 伸向前 得意的道:

喝這個 酷啦=3=

----------


## 瘋虎

ㄆㄆ~是喔@@!
想想~~很多話的靈感都來自於日常生活中說= ="[連我打的小說也是= =""]

----------


## 夜月之狼

小說~

目前卡關中=3=

暫時只想以自己當範本

拿別人來畫感覺好像"褻瀆"了這門藝術=3=

(其實是褻瀆了那個人?XD)

手啊~~~><

拿自己的手畫起來都不像〒▽〒

再加指甲就......不倫不類=3=

比例不說 連遠近都看不出來

最簡單的測試方法 一隻手的寬度大約和脖子差不多

笨狼的手兩隻加起來大約一半多一點~"~

加遠近就更誇張 一半不到

手的立體感(指節)再加上去...... 不敢想了~"~

----------


## 夜月之狼

原本打算這個禮拜來練手掌的

但是......~"~

第四問:

當兩隻手臂交叉時 要如何做出前後的效果呢?

看起來就像是兩張紙貼在一起 平的

要如何畫出"柱體"的樣子呢?

----------


## 瘋虎

我通常是先畫前面的手臂然後順著身體側身的方向一比率縮小畫另一隻手@@[我是這樣畫拉~~如果要更專業的畫法請找jc姐><~]而立體感如之前所說的~~用明暗來抓出來~~

----------


## 夜月之狼

嗯嗯......(低頭筆記)

結論:

兩隻手都做出立體 自然就不會像黏在一起了

練立體去~

----------


## 瘋虎

^^~昨天畫好了一張畫~~結果畫到最後居然發現.......臉畫太小xd

----------


## 夜月之狼

←走大頭路線的=3=

畫完的問題就是

脖子按頭的比例畫 手按身體的比例畫

結果手就變細了XD

兩隻手掌寬加起來約脖子的四分之三~"~

手臂更不用說了

還有......上半身比下半身......一比一~"~

----------


## 瘋虎

一起加油吧= =""""
真不希望下次畫時又把臉化成小小的而頭髮卻多的要命= ="

----------


## 夜月之狼

第五問:

畫各種角度的側視圖時 要注意哪些事呢?~"~

畫出來都怪怪的......

----------


## NPfox

> 第五問:
> 
> 畫各種角度的側視圖時 要注意哪些事呢?~"~
> 
> 畫出來都怪怪的......


要注意鏡子或小木偶










PS:我這是很認真的回答= =
    要畫奇怪的角度時可以用自己身體一部分一部分的照鏡子觀察在組合起來
     當然，到漫畫便利屋買個小木偶會方便很多

----------


## 夜月之狼

> 要畫奇怪的角度時可以用自己身體一部分一部分的照鏡子觀察在組合起來


嗯嗯......

不想用隻奇怪的豬來傷害自己的眼睛=3=

不過小木偶笨狼會試試看的~

漫畫便利屋是什麼?@@

----------


## 瘋虎

應該是賣漫畫器材之類的地方吧!?[還有很多畫漫畫之類的教學書~~~]
上網查一下應該可以找到@@"""
天音:你留言留爽的阿?
瘋虎:沒辦法阿~~~~我能上網就已經可以說奇蹟了!

----------


## 夜月之狼

第六問:

仿畫 幾乎是剛入門的新手們的選擇

模仿別人的話 再生出自己的風格

但是...... 笨狼連模仿自己的畫都要用到透明的描圖紙!

感覺有點悲哀......XD

有什麼技巧能仿畫得很像嗎?~"~

----------


## J.C.

多觀察 多練習 沒有別的方法...

----------


## 瘋虎

恩~~~方法有兩個
一個是重新投胎~~~~祈禱這次有畫畫天份~~~{爆]

第二個就如JC姐所說的!努力反覆的練習~~~用努力來彌補天身的差距!

----------


## 幻貓

仿畫雖然有點抄襲的意味
但是練久了有益無損
是練習身體比例跟骨架不可缺少的一步
描圖紙‧‧‧應該是安慰自己的作法
直接畫在紙上才有練習的意思~

----------


## 夜月之狼

第七問:

側面的翹頭髮換成正面要如何表示?XD

為了這個紙都透明了......~"~



第八問: 

所謂的"一點透視"是什麼意思? 

要如何表示?><"


第九問： 

彎曲的手 要如何才能讓它更有真實感?

----------


## 幻貓

加陰影
多描邊幾次增加曲線度
自己的手是個不錯的MODEL  XD

----------


## 柴克

恩恩
記下!記下!
原來要這樣畫呀
多謝嚕^^~

----------


## 夜月之狼

第十問:

一開始先練一種動物好還是多種動物?~"~

----------


## 柴克

我了話...
我是先練習一種啦><~(能力不足)
先從最愛的狼開始
目前開始向老鷹挑戰中

如果自己的能力夠了話
其實也可以一次就一起練習

----------


## 夜月之狼

目前是想把狼和獅一起練

但是一練獅 狼就掛了~"~

把狼練好再練獅又怕會出現狼頭獅=3=

貓科和犬科動物(獅和狼)的頭到底有什麼差別啊XD

目前只聽說吻的長度而已~"~

自己只能從吻的長度勉強判斷是犬科還是貓科......

而且別人還判斷不出來=3=

畫了幾次給統一獅球迷同學看 都說是狼~"~

而且印表機也掛了 不能印獅圖XD

只能在螢幕前邊瞪螢幕邊畫

該死的離線使用印表機......~"~

----------


## 幻貓

犬科的鼻吻比較尖，比較長。鼻子比較大
貓科的鼻吻比較寬，比較短。〈鼻子比較小←←好像不包括師、虎、豹〉

我是先學會畫狼才學畫貓的~〈都是真實板，非左邊大頭像的Q板〉

----------


## 夜月之狼

畫出來的 感覺就是那麼不真 好像少了點質感￣﹁￣

繼續努力中~

----------


## 柴克

最近還是專注於狼比較多(雖然偶爾心血來潮也會想些別的啦@@)
而畫出來的圖也從以前的大頭進階成全身性的了
勉強也算是有進步了吧?
一起努力吧~~~~

ps.最近看了一下以前畫的畫...沒想到舊著麼看上癮了,還幫自己打分數呢@@
不過也藉此發現了一些的缺點說><~

----------


## 夜月之狼

第十一問：

一開始先練哪種動物好?XD

發覺有些基本功沒弄好......~"~

回到基礎練習 還是就這樣練下去?

----------


## 幻貓

唔‧‧‧
看個人喜好吧~
如果要走獸人路線，先把人畫好再進行改造
動物路線‧‧‧專門練一種~
我是先畫狼~貓還在練習中~

----------


## 夜月之狼

突然發覺自己連人都畫不好......Orz

笨狼走獸人路的 一開始就練習人頭獸身

接著練習獸頭獸身

好像沒練過人頭人身的純人?XD

而且還很想兼顧 然後再次發覺動物的身體也畫不好......

(撞牆中)

----------


## 幻貓

最好不要有兼顧的情形發生
先100%畫人吧！雖然與我本性相違‧‧‧
但這是最基礎的第一步
建議可以去參考WolfLSI的圖
雖然不是純人類，但是已經把肌肉圖畫出來

目前在畫RP的前田幻，人畫好了，獸人部分尚未下手‧‧‧
不過沒有掃瞄器，只能瞪著圖發呆‧‧‧‧

----------


## 柴克

我....
我都先從"獸頭人身"....開始的說
完全不會畫純人類
獸....也祇畫的有點點的感覺而已說...@@

----------


## 鳴龍

> 我....
> 我都先從"獸頭人身"....開始的說
> 完全不會畫純人類
> 獸....也祇畫的有點點的感覺而已說...@@


我也是耶,純人類不會畫,獸也都是拼裝式的,
不過我還是話不出感覺說..........(把哥吉拉的頭拿來
裝在自己頭上~~)

----------


## 幻貓

說到畫人，我只會畫漫畫板的
有時候畫的人還比獸人好看‧‧‧‧‧
〈我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要我不要〉←←jc抱歉啦~洗版中~


現在我的美術老師〈我不是美術班‧‧‧〉叫我們來一些kuso
我改掉大衛像變成出浴的狼人→狼頭不像‧‧‧‧

那一天等我找到一家相片館，我一定要去狂掃圖！
〈掃瞄器‧‧‧‧從缺〉

----------


## 柴克

最近比較想要畫圖....(小說完全沒靈感中><~~~)
可是卻找不到想畫的題材
大家都是怎麼想題材的啊?

----------


## 夜月之狼

從生活吧~"~

或是上課發呆胡思亂想......XD

或是某種姿勢讓你想到某種東西......

生活中的題材很多的~

----------


## 柴克

嗯嗯...
盡量想辦法從生活中找嗎?
好吧....
應該...找的到吧XDD

還有...對不起夜月....
借用了你的主題來問問題

----------


## J.C.

畫畫的題材不用太拘束
當下想畫什麼就畫吧 每一次的繪圖都是一次的練習
多畫就會進步 如果因為對題材想太多 反而會缺少練習的機會
真的想不出要畫什麼 就多多看漫畫 電影 動畫 
吸收其中的題材跟豐富自己的想像力 或者仿畫也可

----------


## 鳴龍

我的畫技總是不能支援想像力...=="

----------


## 夜月之狼

笨狼也是啊~"~

感覺好像全水庫的水要從直徑三十公分的扭曲水管慢慢流出一樣

就是想成那樣 畫出來都變形了=3=

一定要個幾天的冷卻時間 才能畫出自己稍微滿意的畫

然後幾個禮拜後 再拿出來看

又要再改~"~

第十二問:

這樣好嗎?￣﹁￣

(真佩服那些只要幾小時就能畫出讓人嘆為觀止的神人/獸XD)

----------


## 瘋虎

痾........我是那種有靈感卻畫布出來的那種獸^^"[苦笑]
常常想到一大堆有趣的畫面以及對白或是姿勢等等
但要不是畫不出來~就是畫出來和想的有出入~~~~真是懊惱阿!

----------


## 柴克

大家好像差不多嘛~~XD
從生活中....
總之就是要多練習就對了(準備廢紙~~~)
至於題材嘛~~
看到麼就畫麼吧~XDD

----------


## 鳴龍

> 笨狼也是啊~"~
> 
> 感覺好像全水庫的水要從直徑三十公分的扭曲水管慢慢流出一樣
> 
> 就是想成那樣 畫出來都變形了=3=
> 
> 一定要個幾天的冷卻時間 才能畫出自己稍微滿意的畫
> 
> 然後幾個禮拜後 再拿出來看
> ...


我一張圖(不管大小)都要畫上好幾天~光是修個小地放就
修得快死了,倒是我們漫研社的社長10多分鐘就把一支超
帥的狼人好好了(遠方的吶喊:這就是為什麼他能當社長,而你不能阿~)

----------


## 夜月之狼

看到什麼就畫什麼啊......~"~

不過目前對限制級的題材有點......

簡單來說就是畫不出生殖器就對了XD

畫全裸也是下方空白￣﹁￣

還有心情也很重要

笨狼似乎把畫獸人這事當做一件神聖的(?)消遣

如果感覺"罪惡"或"污穢"的時候畫不下去=3=

例如剛和人吵架完或是為了分數剛被罵完

第十三問:這會不會其實只是想偷懶的藉口而已?XD

因為有這些事放在心頭時 拿起畫獸人用的自動鉛筆就感覺怪怪的~"~

----------


## 夜月之狼

第十四問:

畫腳的時候 到底該選擇哪一種腳好?

是人的腳還是獸的腳?

還是自己看了爽就好?=3=

腳跟著地或不著地

腳底的長或短~"~

----------


## 幻貓

我都是畫獸腳，人腳對我來說不好畫！
而且為避免別人對獸人下的定義是「帶著獸頭的人」，所以盡量大部分都改過啦~
這是我的想法~

獸腳比人腳長很多，應該‧‧大多是趾行吧，也就是腳跟不著地

----------


## 柴克

我兩種都會畫
不過都畫不好就是了
而且....最近都在畫頭像說
或許該是練習一些較不擅長的東西的時候了吧?XDD
(謎:趕快把你RP的腳色畫出來吧!!)
(恩....這個嘛~~再說啦)

阿阿...最近發現我畫的獸人都有"駝背"的現象耶
是脖子的部分沒接好嗎?

----------

